# cost of golf in greece



## hebburnmag (Dec 12, 2011)

I am considering a longterm move to either Crete or Rhodes. As both my partner an I are keen golfers I was wondering if anybody can advise on the cost of annual golf membership at either the village heights golf course in crete or the afandou golf course in rhodes. I have tried e-mailing the golf clubs but haven't had any reply. thanks 

ian


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

hebburnmag said:


> I am considering a longterm move to either Crete or Rhodes. As both my partner an I are keen golfers I was wondering if anybody can advise on the cost of annual golf membership at either the village heights golf course in crete or the afandou golf course in rhodes. I have tried e-mailing the golf clubs but haven't had any reply. thanks
> 
> ian


FYI 

According to their website, they use the Crete Golf Club 2 k away

Crete Golf Course: play golf crete, golf course greece, 18 holes golf course, golfers crete, golf tee times, greece golf, crete golf hotels, greece golfers

And the Rhodes golf Club website is Afandou Golf Course of Rhodes, Greece

Lets see how long before the Mods take the links off!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xenos said:


> FYI
> 
> According to their website, they use the Crete Golf Club 2 k away
> 
> ...


I don't understand why you think we'd remove the links.

You are replying to a question with the relevant info. As far as I can see you aren't advertising your own services or touting for business for yourself.


----------



## hebburnmag (Dec 12, 2011)

thanks for the links. however, i still can't see any info on either of the sites about annual membership fees. it would be too costly to repeatedly pay the weekly fees. 

thanks 

ian


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

hebburnmag said:


> thanks for the links. however, i still can't see any info on either of the sites about annual membership fees. it would be too costly to repeatedly pay the weekly fees.
> 
> thanks
> 
> ian


For an early Christmas present just for you, Ill try and give them both a ring later on today and let you know the costs.....

Gosh I amaze myself sometimes!!!


----------



## hebburnmag (Dec 12, 2011)

xenos said:


> For an early Christmas present just for you, Ill try and give them both a ring later on today and let you know the costs.....
> 
> Gosh I amaze myself sometimes!!!


Xenos

you are a star - thanks 

ian


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

hebburnmag said:


> Xenos
> 
> you are a star - thanks
> 
> ian


Didnt get a chance yesterday, was too busy., will try later though I promise


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

xenos said:


> Didnt get a chance yesterday, was too busy., will try later though I promise


No answer from either so I tried emailing them and will let you know,


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

markleo said:


> For an early Christmas present just for you, Ill try and give them both a ring later on today and let you know the costs.....
> 
> I am considering a longterm move to either Crete or Rhodes. As both my partner an I are keen golfers I was wondering if anybody can advise on the cost of annual golf membership at either the village heights golf course in crete or the afandou golf course in rhodes.
> 
> Gosh I amaze myself sometimes!!!


are you taking the piss??


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

mods, please excuse the profanities but wtf is he doing copy / pasting bits of threads????


----------



## Happy18960 (Dec 14, 2011)

I answered (or thought I answered 'cos I'm a Newbie) regarding Rhodes' Afandou golf??


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

*Happy18960*, if you have info to answer the OP's question, try posting it again.


----------



## Happy18960 (Dec 14, 2011)

hebburnmag said:


> I am considering a longterm move to either Crete or Rhodes. As both my partner an I are keen golfers I was wondering if anybody can advise on the cost of annual golf membership at either the village heights golf course in crete or the afandou golf course in rhodes. I have tried e-mailing the golf clubs but haven't had any reply. thanks
> 
> ian


Hi
According to the club's website, Annual Membership at Rhodes Afandou Golf Club is €150. A paltry amount, I'm sure. To be safe, you should persist in trying to contact them because there may be a Green Fee to be paid per round.
I'm intrigued/concerned about how you'll go about choosing between Rhodes and Crete? They are 2 very different islands, with very different histories. As a 'Rhodian by choice' to me, Rhodes wins hands down. It's much smaller than Crete, so getting around is easier. Plus, the Other Dodecanese islands are easily reached along with places on the Turkish coast such as Marmaris, Bodrum, Fetiye and now Datca. Once you've visited Rhodes Old Town, I think your choice will be made!! ;-)
I wish you the very best of luck
Alan


----------



## hebburnmag (Dec 12, 2011)

Happy18960 said:


> Hi
> According to the club's website, Annual Membership at Rhodes Afandou Golf Club is €150. A paltry amount, I'm sure. To be safe, you should persist in trying to contact them because there may be a Green Fee to be paid per round.
> I'm intrigued/concerned about how you'll go about choosing between Rhodes and Crete? They are 2 very different islands, with very different histories. As a 'Rhodian by choice' to me, Rhodes wins hands down. It's much smaller than Crete, so getting around is easier. Plus, the Other Dodecanese islands are easily reached along with places on the Turkish coast such as Marmaris, Bodrum, Fetiye and now Datca. Once you've visited Rhodes Old Town, I think your choice will be made!! ;-)
> I wish you the very best of luck
> Alan


Thanks Alan. I did see the 150euros membership but thought that oddly cheap so did send an e-mail asking if there were any add-ons, and they haven't replied yet. We have stayed many times in Afandou and like the area. 
The golf course in Crete has now replied and are quoting me 2500euro's / annum + a 1000euro joining fee, which would add up to 7000 euro's for the first year for the two of us (which is too expensive). Thats why the Rhodes price seems cheap. I'm also looking at Cyprus too as we just want warmer winters and somewhere to play golf an cycle, walk the dog as don't need to work anymore. 

HebburnMag.


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

At last a reply!!


Thank you for your interest in The Crete Golf Club.





We would like to inform you that currently The Crete Golf Club does not issue Memberships. However, we do offer Annual Subscriptions, which start on the 1st of October of each year and end on the 30th of September of the next year. The annual subscriptions are offered/ renewed each year only upon availability for both unlimited and limited number of rounds.



Our annual subscriptions and joining fees for this year, from 1 October 2011 until 30 September 2012, are as follows (prices are per person):



· For unlimited rounds until 30.09.2012 the cost of the individual annual subscription is € 2,500.00 and for the joining fee € 1,000.00 (Total amount € 3,500.00). For the unlimited subscription only, depending on the month that you will apply to join you will pay the full joining fee and the annual subscription fee which will correspond to the number of months that you will be a subscriber until the 30th of September 2012.



· For 21 rounds until 30.09.2012 the cost of the individual annual subscription is € 950.00 and for the joining fee 1,000.00 (Total amount € 1,950.00).



· For 14 rounds until 30.09.2012 the cost of the individual annual subscription is € 700.00 and for the joining fee 1.000.00 (Total amount € 1,700.00).



You can receive and complete an application which includes the terms and conditions of our annual subscriptions directly at the reception of The Crete Golf Club. All applications must first be approved by the management board of The Crete Golf Club before applicants' annual subscriptions can be in effect.



We thank you for your understanding and for any further information, do not hesitate to contact us.


----------



## Happy18960 (Dec 14, 2011)

hebburnmag said:


> Thanks Alan. I did see the 150euros membership but thought that oddly cheap so did send an e-mail asking if there were any add-ons, and they haven't replied yet. We have stayed many times in Afandou and like the area.
> The golf course in Crete has now replied and are quoting me 2500euro's / annum + a 1000euro joining fee, which would add up to 7000 euro's for the first year for the two of us (which is too expensive). Thats why the Rhodes price seems cheap. I'm also looking at Cyprus too as we just want warmer winters and somewhere to play golf an cycle, walk the dog as don't need to work anymore.
> 
> HebburnMag.



WOW!!!! The Cretan golf membership is ridiculous. I'm a member at one of England's top-rated debenture clubs and our Annual Subs aren't much more than that. I've not seen the course at Crete, but it has to be absolutely top-drawer to justifiably demand so much. Of the 3 potential new homes you've cited, if golf's your primary driver (sorry.... pun absolutely intended) Cyprus is a no-brainer because it offers a good selection of courses. Also, the Cypriot Government has just declared a 6 month cessation of property transfer tax levy (about 8%) on house and apartment purchases. But my strong advice, wherever you choose is "don't buy" straight away. Rent somewhere and see how you go. Get to know your preferred island. It's amazing how moving just a few kilometers can give you a completely different lifestyle and opinion of a place.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Happy18960 said:


> WOW!!!! The Cretan golf membership is ridiculous. I'm a member at one of England's top-rated debenture clubs and our Annual Subs aren't much more than that. I've not seen the course at Crete, but it has to be absolutely top-drawer to justifiably demand so much. Of the 3 potential new homes you've cited, if golf's your primary driver (sorry.... pun absolutely intended) Cyprus is a no-brainer because it offers a good selection of courses. Also, the Cypriot Government has just declared a 6 month cessation of property transfer tax levy (about 8%) on house and apartment purchases. But my strong advice, wherever you choose is "don't buy" straight away. Rent somewhere and see how you go. Get to know your preferred island. It's amazing how moving just a few kilometers can give you a completely different lifestyle and opinion of a place.


Just to clarify, the cessation of tax is only on NEW properties in Cyprus, not on resales. This is an attempt by the government to help the developers.

The Paphos area has 4 golf courses with some more being built in the Polis area(which comes under the Paphos region)


----------

